# Electric Bikes



## Welshcampsite (Jul 20, 2009)

Are they any good? which ones to look out for/avoid?

Could one be carried on a standard Fiamma Bike Rack?

Thanks


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/index.php

We have a pair of bikes from AS Bikes. (Peter usually displays at nearly all the Motorhome shows). Nothing but praise for him, in 2 years of ownership.
Any problems that we have encountered and he's always sorted it out with no question.

We carry them on the Fiamma Carry Bike rack which will take up to 35 kgs. However we remove the batteries & carry them in the van. To reduce the size of the 'bundle' on the rack, we lower the handle bars & remove the saddles as well. 
Have found that with the weight of an electric bike mainly on the rear wheel, we also use a 1.28m additional support bar, placed on top of the normal channel for the inner most bike. This then helps spread the weight and reduces the downforce on the extended channel!

Excellant bikes IMO, six gears are never going to make the journey fast compared to normal bikes, but the assisted power propulsion really makes a difference on inclines & headwinds and really just for normal pedalling. We have pannier bags and a front bag fitted, so picking up shopping when out and about is really easy too.

Very good as day to day bikes as well! Jean will use her's almost every day back & forwards to work. 
For me ( if the suns out ) with further to travel, I'll use mine to cover the 4 mile trip each way instead of taking the car.

All in all we have found them to bit perfect for use with our motorhome, but you will need to be able to recharge the batteries which take about 4 hours to do. Either by being on a hook up, or via an inverter when driving around between campsites.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We bought ours from Peter at AS Bikes. Lovely man, nothing is too much trouble for him. Bikes are excellent and two will easily go on a Fiamma rack without overloading. Just remember to take the batteries off for travelling.
Gerry


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

we have a powerbyke mountain bike and it is really fast. my husband is very taken with it. it comes with us in the garage of the motorhome. he was going to buy a motor scooter but has decided that the powerbyke is so good that he will keep that instead
Jakki


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We also have a pair of the bikes from AS bikes, fantastic bits of kit. We charge ours up with an inverter with our solar panels when no hook up. 
Very easy to ride, lightweight and they fold up and we have also taken them in the boot of the car to various places too

Tina


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

We have an Urbanmover UM55 cruiser which Myra uses, mostly without the motor but she likes to know it's there if needed. It's about the same weight as my trusty old Raleigh with the battery removed and we normally remove the battery when loading in the garage for ease of handling. Very satisfied with it and we have owned it for almost 3 years

Noel


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

I have bought several from www.powarider.com

Steve is a very nice guy, has quite a few for test ride and has parking for your motorhome if your trying / collecting whilst on holiday.

Only had one issue and that was sorted in good time, phone calls and e-mails answered promptly.

Very small business but starting out really well.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bonnieboo said:


> we have a powerbyke mountain bike and it is really fast. my husband is very taken with it. it comes with us in the garage of the motorhome. he was going to buy a motor scooter but has decided that the powerbyke is so good that he will keep that instead
> Jakki


Hi we are thrilled with ours too, def a great addition to our MH.

We had the bike rack fitted that winds up and down and find that also very useful when loading/unloading.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We have had an electric bike, but don't bother with it anymore. They are heavy and slow with a rubbish range. 

We now have quality lightweight touring bikes. We find we can do a 40 mile round trip easy enough. For an average terrain (eg Rutland last w/end, averaging 13mph)

Plus it keeps you fit.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

I have a Byocycle and use it every day for work,it has a range off about 24 miles with some hills, I would much prefer a normal bike but have arthritus in my knee so the electric bike is great when my knee is playing up and by far cheaper than keeping a third motor on the road.
It weighs 28kg without the battery so is well within the weight limit of the bike rack.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

krull said:


> We have had an electric bike, but don't bother with it anymore. They are heavy and slow with a rubbish range.
> 
> We now have quality lightweight touring bikes. We find we can do a 40 mile round trip easy enough. For an average terrain (eg Rutland last w/end, averaging 13mph)
> 
> Plus it keeps you fit.


Hi probably the older style ones were heavier etc but ours are quite lightweight and go for miles without charging. My knee often plays up so I personally couldn't have risked a push bike as such. Our bikes however can be used on different modes which is ideal as they can also be used as just push bikes.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Welshcampsite said:


> Are they any good? which ones to look out for/avoid?
> 
> Could one be carried on a standard Fiamma Bike Rack?
> 
> Thanks


They are good if you choose carefully. The main things to look out for are those with a poor battery range and heavy weight. Most come in at over 23kg without battery (unless a small folder type) and I would not like to hang a pair of these on the back panel of a van, nor have to pedal them any distance if you run out of power. Others have dire battery ranges which means you are always charging them up.

The Schwinn Streamlines weigh in at 20kg with battery and have a range of easily 50-60 miles in undulating going. Ours came from Hilderthorpe Cycles, who advertise in the MMM classifieds, who are good to deal with.

Ron


----------

